# I own a nighthunter II



## billhess (Feb 28, 2006)

Just bought it on ebay 

Where can I get a battery for it, other than xenonics?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't know the answer to your questiong, but Welcome!

Some one will come along soon enough and direct you. Enjoy!


----------



## Blindspot (Feb 28, 2006)

You have 17 minutes left in the auction to get the battery here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Xenonics-NiMH-N...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## billhess (Feb 28, 2006)

Just bought two, thanks!!!!! FYI I called zenonics to get an operators manual and they read me the right act wanting my serial number and acted like very few of these are in private hands. They got hung up on quickly


----------



## Blindspot (Feb 28, 2006)

billhess said:


> Just bought two, thanks!!!!! FYI I called zenonics to get an operators manual and they read me the right act wanting my serial number and acted like very few of these are in private hands. They got hung up on quickly



Yes, the penalty for owning a flashlight that is brighter than some flashlights, and not as bright as other flashlights, is death by stoning - but only in Kansas.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 28, 2006)

Blindspot said:


> Yes, the penalty for owning a flashlight that is brighter than some flashlights, and not as bright as other flashlights, is death by stoning - but only in Kansas.


 
Why are they so against private ownership?


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 1, 2006)

> Yes, the penalty for owning a flashlight that is brighter than some flashlights, and not as bright as other flashlights, is death by stoning - but only in Kansas.



Hey! I resemble that remark!:wave:


----------



## billhess (Mar 1, 2006)

XeRay said:


> Why are they so against private ownership?


 
I don't think that it's that they are against it. It's just that very few are privatley owned and they keep track of them to make sure every marine is not stealling them and selling them on ebay. Probably the kind of support you would want with a 2600$ flashlight.


----------



## billhess (Mar 5, 2006)

After owning a nighthunter II for a while , here's how I feel about it. I have several other cheap 50-100$ million plus candlepower advertised lights. All of them throw alot more light for a shorter distance. The night hunter has an EXTREMELY focused beam and will shine a lot farther. so it depends on what you are looking for. The night hunter II will shine effectivly 1/2 mile, and a decent job at 3/4. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MSI (Mar 7, 2006)

Was this the light you bought? $102.5, what a steal!!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 8, 2006)

Why is that a steal? I don't get it.. somebody "enlighten me". 


Are you saying he got a $2,600 flashlight for $102?


----------



## MSI (Mar 8, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Why is that a steal? I don't get it.. somebody "enlighten me".
> 
> 
> Are you saying he got a $2,600 flashlight for $102?


 
Yes, it looks that way. And I now see that he is trying to sell it for $1900 at B/S/T, in addition he was very rude to Mini-Moder who were only offering to help him. Too bad we get people like that on CPF


----------



## Trashman (Mar 8, 2006)

Are these incans or HID?


----------



## MSI (Mar 8, 2006)

It use a 35W Xenon Short Arc bulb (Kenshiro estimates it to only be 300 lumens). You can find more information here.

Based on the results in Kenshiro's Superlight shoot out, it appears it does perform worse than a WA1185, even a WA1331. Based on that a Hotwire incan would be my prefered choice since you have instant on, a much smaller light and it is much cheaper.


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 8, 2006)

He didn't get the $102 NHII because that doesn't include a lens. Was most likely this which went for $300US. Even so, buying a light for $300 with the intention of using CPF purely to promote and then sell it at 6x what it's worth isn't very nice.


----------



## billhess (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sorry that I have to explain this here. Yes I am the one on the auction that you link bekow. it says winning bid of 300$. I have been watching ebay for several months for this light. I saw one sell at 1,875$ 3 months ago, I saw one sell for 1,600$ 2 months ago. I then saw the one linked above for 102$ and emailed the guy and he said he was ending the auction early and sold it to a guy for 1,230$ When I saw this one come up I contacted the seller and gave him 1,000$ for it, he then ended the auction early and sold it to me. I do not appreciate being accused of taking advantage of CFP. When I posted it for sale I truely had no idea what it should sell for. I assummed somewhere between the 1,000 I paid and the 1,875 I saw one sell for. I hoped that there would be someone with some knowledge on this topic offer some advice. So to enlighten: InfidelCastro like he asked above, Yes you are right to not believe that a 2,600$ light can be bought for 102$. If it doesn't smell right there is usually more to the story. Notice not once in all of this did someone ask, hey what did you pay for it, or where did you get it? It is very sad that the worst is assumed even when for it to be true someone would have to believe that somebody bought a light for 2,600 and sold it for 102 or 300. Yes this has probably happened somewhere at sometime in the world but these cases are the exception not the rule. 









That_Guy said:


> He didn't get the $102 NHII because that doesn't include a lens. Was most likely this which went for $300US. Even so, buying a light for $300 with the intention of using CPF purely to promote and then sell it at 6x what it's worth isn't very nice.


----------



## billhess (Mar 9, 2006)

Notice how some are quick to condem and then never apologize.


----------



## MSI (Mar 9, 2006)

Why did you edit your first post in this thread just before you put up the sales thread? If I remember correctly you either linked to the ebay auction and/or said how much you paid for it.



billhess said:


> I then saw the one linked above for 102$ and emailed the guy and he said he was ending the auction early and sold it to a guy for 1,230$


 
Can someone please explain to me how that auction can have ended early when it has the following timestamps:
Starting time: Feb-17-06 *19:41:14* PST
Ended: Feb-27-06 *19:41:14* PST
Winning bid placed: Feb-27-06 *19:40:33* PST (i.e. 41 seconds before it ended)

I also find it strange that this auction ended after you bought your light






Btw, that light was listed earlier in February for a buy it now price of $999 without being sold.



billhess said:


> When I saw this one come up I contacted the seller and gave him 1,000$ for it, he then ended the auction early and sold it to me.


 
Can someone please explain to me how that auction can have ended early when it has the following timestamps:
Starting time: Feb-15-06 *19:46:45* PST
Ended: Feb-22-06 *19:46:45* PST
Winning bid placed: Feb-22-06 *19:46:38* PST (i.e. 7 seconds before it ended)


----------



## billhess (Mar 9, 2006)

1.Why did you edit your first post in this thread just before you put up the sales thread? If I remember correctly you either linked to the ebay auction and/or said how much you paid for it.

SIMPLE I KNEW SOMBODY WOULD WRONGFULLY THINK I PAID 300 FOR IT.

2.Can someone please explain to me how that auction can have ended early when it has the following timestamps:
Starting time: Feb-17-06 *19:41:14* PST
Ended: Feb-27-06 *19:41:14* PST
Winning bid placed: Feb-27-06 *19:40:33* PST (i.e. 41 seconds before it ended)

SIMPLE AGAIN I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE EXACT TIMING IS BUT WHEN YOU END AN AUCTION ON THE LAST DAY IT SHOWS AS COMPLETING. I HAVE DONE THIS WITH A FEW HOUR UP TO 23 OR 24 HOUR TO GO AND IT SHOWS AS FINISHING. I THINK EBAY'S COMPUTER FIGURES ANYTHING IN THE LAST DAY SHOW AS FINISHED.

3. Btw, that light was listed earlier in February for a buy it now price of $999 without being sold.

ABSOLUTLEY FALSE LOOK AT THIS LINK AND THE ONE ABOVE FOR MINE, 2 DIFFERENT LIGHTS, DIFFERENT SELLERS, DIFFERENT LOCATIONS. I MEAN LOOK AT THE PICTURES MINE HAS A CASE AND ALL THE GOODIES THE LINK YOU HAVE IS NOT EVEN CLOSE. DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT EVERYONE CAN'T TELL THIS.

NOW THAT I HAVE ANSWERED YOUR QUESTIONS WILL YOU ANSWER ONE OF MINE IT IS A SIMPLE YES OR NO QUESTION ANY ANSWER OTHER THAN YES OR NO WILL SHOW THE REAL SCAMMER HERE. I CAN TELL THAT IT IS IMPORTANT THAT LIES/BULLSHIT/WRONG INFORMATION BEING SPREAD IS OFFENSIVE TO YOU. SO HERE IS THE QUESTION. AFTER WE BOTH HAVE A CONFERENCE CALL WITH THE SELLLER OF MY LIGHT AND MY BANK AND PAYPAL AND THEN WHILE I'M ON THE PHONE WITH YOU I GIVE YOU MY SIGN ONS TO MY BANK ACCOUNT AND PAYPAL AND YOU SEE FOR YOURSELF THAT WHAT I HAVE SAID IS ALL FACTUAL OR NOT, WILL YOU AGREE TO THE FOLLOWING? IF I HAVE GIVEN ANY MIS-LEADING INFO I WILL RESIGN THIS BOARD AND HAVE MY IP ADDRESS BANNED, IF YOU HAVE GIVEN INFORMATION THAT COULD LEAD SOMEONE TO THE WRONG CONCLUSION YOU WILL DO THE SAME. IT'S A SIMPLE QUESTION AND I ANSWER YES


----------



## billhess (Mar 9, 2006)

MSI
Flashaholic
Last Activity: Today 05:38 PM


----------



## billhess (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay how about this as a way out.:

Gee I would like to apologize to you. If I was so worried about what you paid for it or exactly when you bought it, I guess I could of asked rather than assuming I know more about what you paid for something than you do. It did confuse me seeing an auction end for 300 and I started assuming rather than asking. once again I apologize.


That would be a good compromise.

By the way I am listing it on ebay and will send you the link so you can watch it. I will not end the auction early and you can watch the clock tick all the way down


----------



## billhess (Mar 10, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8778667059

Let the bidding begin


----------



## billhess (Mar 16, 2006)

auction ends tomorrow morning, I guess we'll see what the market thinks!!!


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2006)

billhess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8778667059
> 
> Let the bidding begin




I wonder if Ebay would like to see this thread so they can recover the $700 in commision they supposedly lost.

Also as an Ebay seller myself you cannot just end an auction anymore. It has to be before 24 hours of the closing date. Also since you where the High Bidder at the end of the Auction and won the light for $300 WHY WOULD YOU PAY THE SELLER $1000??? You won.............Ebay is a contract.


Fishy Fishy Fishy

Mac




Mac


----------



## billhess (Mar 16, 2006)

First of all you can cancel a auction with 12 hours or more left easily see this link: http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/end_early.html

Second of all I really take offence at the "Fishy Fishy Fishy" if you don't understand something feel free to ask before you accuse or label it negative. As for this exact auction, She was getting ready to cance; the auction cause she was afraid she would not get what she wanted. I contacted her and ask her what she wanted and we agreed on a price, after I had allready bid 300$. she then with approx 13 hrs left , ended the auction early selling it to me. 
Note that you can end an auction any time by selling it to the high bidder.

As for why would I pay her more when the Auction say 300, it's simple because I gave my word. Would you not follow thru with your word? If you look at the auction right now, I have contacted the bidders and we have agreed that I would send them the light BEFORE they pay. Why, because I do not want anyone to get something they don't want. Is this common, is this what everyone else would do, No. Would you call that fishy also? I call it doing what I say I'll do. I call it going the extra mile.

I will make you the same offer I made above, If you would like proof of what I paid, since you have called it fishy. Let me know if you would like to take the offer I made MSI. 

I hope no one thinks I am being hard to deal with here, quite frankly I have not been here very long and I am quite surprised at how people are quick to name call or negative label rather than just say, hey I'm confused could you explain it to me. 

I feel really bad about the confrontation with MSI and quite surprised that rather than compromise he has chosen to stay silent.

If you scroll up there is another who called me "not very nice" with out all the facts. I really wish that I had written a detailed time line of all the transactions that might be examined by someone here. I just didn't know that some would label rather than ask. Once again I'm sorry for not knowing that.

Thanks








cmacclel said:


> I wonder if Ebay would like to see this thread so they can recover the $700 in commision they supposedly lost.
> 
> Also as an Ebay seller myself you cannot just end an auction anymore. It has to be before 24 hours of the closing date. Also since you where the High Bidder at the end of the Auction and won the light for $300 WHY WOULD YOU PAY THE SELLER $1000??? You won.............Ebay is a contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2006)

Seems weird how you stated the Ebay Seller ending the auction early when the details state it went the FULL 7 days of the Auction.

Here is a test auction I JUST ran. The start and end time are exactly correct.

Start Time Mar-16-06 15:52:20 PST
End Time Mar-16-06 15:55:03 PST


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl.../search.dll?from=R40&satitle=5881797893&fvi=1

Your Auction 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y.com:80/8767169064_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8QQfviZ1

Start Time Feb-15-06 19:46:45 PST
End Time Feb-22-06 19:46:45 PST

Exactly 7 days apart. So how was the auction canceled / Ended Early?


Mac


----------



## billhess (Mar 16, 2006)

Good question, as I stated above, I'm not exactly sure how they do it. I even emailed them and got no good answer, just a link to a page that didn't answer it. I have seen then finished early and report like thay went all the way and Have have seen it as you just stated. I can't answer it. I will however re-state my offer. If you would like some specific proof in this exact case feel free to take me up on it. I'm not sure why it seems as such an important topic. I am however willing to put my money where my mouth is. I have not called any names or accused anyone of anything. I am deeply sadened that I have not just simply been asked rather than accused or labled or whataever adjective you would call it. 

BY THE WAY IT LOOKS LIKE IN YOUR ABOVE EXAMPLES YOU CANCELED YOUR AUCTION QUICKLY, MORE THAN 24 HRS LEFT. IN MY EXPERIENCE IF YOU CANCEL WITH LESS THAN 24 HRS IT SHOW IT AS ENDING. READ MY ABOVE POSTS. THIS HAS BEEN THE CASE OFTEN WHEN I PAID ATTENTION. HOWEVER I HAVE SEEN IT NOT THE CASE ALSO. SO I AM NOT EXACTLY SURE WHAT CRITERIA EBAY USES.

Now can we beat this horse any more, does anyone want to know what I was wearing when all this happened? Maybe then you could say it sounds crazy cause no one wears shorts in the winter. If it is really that important lets get in touch and we'll call the seller and my bank and paypal and then log into them all and we'll see. I'm off work tomorrow so I will have time.


----------



## billhess (Mar 16, 2006)

By they way if we were being critical of every detail. Let me ask this, You stated that you cannot cancel an auction with 24 hrs left? Are you sure of this? Where did you get this info?


----------



## MSI (Mar 16, 2006)

Please stop posting in upper case.



billhess said:


> 2.Can someone please explain to me how that auction can have ended early when it has the following timestamps:
> Starting time: Feb-17-06 *19:41:14* PST
> Ended: Feb-27-06 *19:41:14* PST
> Winning bid placed: Feb-27-06 *19:40:33* PST (i.e. 41 seconds before it ended)
> ...


 
I considered this could be the case, but there is a very good reason I emphasised the times. First of all, the start time and end time are the same, very strange if it ended early. However, let assume ebay adjusts the end time to be the same as the start time if the auction is ended early with less than 24 hour remaining, how can then the winning bid be placed so short time before auction end?



billhess said:


> 3. Btw, that light was listed earlier in February for a buy it now price of $999 without being sold.
> 
> ABSOLUTLEY FALSE LOOK AT THIS LINK AND THE ONE ABOVE FOR MINE, 2 DIFFERENT LIGHTS, DIFFERENT SELLERS, DIFFERENT LOCATIONS. I MEAN LOOK AT THE PICTURES MINE HAS A CASE AND ALL THE GOODIES THE LINK YOU HAVE IS NOT EVEN CLOSE. DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT EVERYONE CAN'T TELL THIS.


 
I was refering to the light sold for $102, not the light you bought.



billhess said:


> SO HERE IS THE QUESTION. AFTER WE BOTH HAVE A CONFERENCE CALL WITH THE SELLLER OF MY LIGHT AND MY BANK AND PAYPAL AND THEN WHILE I'M ON THE PHONE WITH YOU I GIVE YOU MY SIGN ONS TO MY BANK ACCOUNT AND PAYPAL AND YOU SEE FOR YOURSELF THAT WHAT I HAVE SAID IS ALL FACTUAL OR NOT,


 
Logging into someone else bank account and paypal account is illegal as far as I know, it is probably also illegal for you to give out the login info. Why don't you just take a screenshot of your paypal receipt in the payment history instead?


----------



## billhess (Mar 16, 2006)

MSI said:


> Please stop posting in upper case.
> Logging into someone else bank account and paypal account is illegal as far as I know, it is probably also illegal for you to give out the login info. Why don't you just take a screenshot of your paypal receipt in the payment history instead?


 
Not illegal and I can give anyone I want my password. Does this mean you are taking me up on my offer? I will gladly provide a screen shot. I just assumed that someone would say it's fake. So Is the offer accepted? If I have mislead I will never come here again and have my IP banned, will you do the same? it's a simple yes or no question.


----------



## billhess (Mar 16, 2006)

MSI said:


> Please stop posting in upper case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No you weren't look at post #12 in this thread. you are claiming that the light I bought is the one that show a 102$ ending price. That is not the same light not even close. You are just flat wrong in post #12 and will not admit it.


----------



## Empath (Mar 16, 2006)

Billhess, please become familiar with CPF's rules before you continue posting in the same manner as you've done so far.

This thread serves no purpose, as far as being about lights. It's nearly exclusively about ebay, and reselling of auction items won. Besides that, it's all done in a manner that is contrary to CPF's rules and established posting policies. The thread is closed.


----------

